# Luanda (Angola) La Ciudad mas cara del Mundo



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

"Luanda aún sufre las repercusiones de 27 años de guerra. Aún es peligrosa, es difícil moverse por ella con seguridad, y es complicado obtener bienes de una calidad razonable debido al daño de sus infraestructuras", declaró Woolley a Reuters. "Estos factores, junto con la inflación, han aumentado el coste de la vida", añadió.

El fin de la guerra, en 2002, llevó a un crecimiento de inversión por parte de China y algunos países occidentales que han convertido a Angola en una de las economías de crecimiento más rápido en todo el mundo, aunque también ha provocado que los precios alcancen un precio récord.

Un litro de leche importada puede alcanzar los tres dólares (unos 2,2 euros), mientras que la renta de un pequeño apartamento de dos habitaciones puede llegar a los 7.000 dólares (5.100 euros) al mes en una ciudad que fue construida para albergar a 500.000 personas pero que en la actualidad aloja a cinco millones. 

Además de Luanda, también la capital de Gabón, Libreville, Kinshasa (República Democrática del Congo), Abidján (Costa Marfil) y Abuja (Nigeria), se encuentran en la lista de los 25 países con costes de vida más elevados para los expatriados.

Según la consultora, la presencia de varios países africanos en el liderazgo de la lista se relaciona con el hecho de que los trabajadores extranjeros compren frecuentemente productos caros importados.

La segunda ciudad más cara es Oslo, capital de Noruega, seguida de Stavanger, también en aquel país. En cuarto lugar, surge Copenhague, en Dinamarca, y después Moscú, en Rusia. Zurich, Ginebra, Basilea y Berna, en Suiza, forman también parte de la lista de las ciudades más caras para trabajadores extranjeros, constando en el top de las 10 ciudades con costes de vida más elevados. El estudio sitúa la capital británica, Londres, en vigésimo cuarto lugar.

1. Luanda (Angola).
2. Oslo (Noruega).
3. Stavanger (Noruega).
4. Copenhague (Dinamarca).
5. Moscú (Rusia).
6. Zurich (Suiza).
7. Ginebra (Suiza).
8. Basilea (Suiza).
9. Berna (Suiza).


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

Fotos de Mi Viaje a Luanda. a continuacion:









[/URL]


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos, sería bueno que también pusieras tus apreciaciones acerca de la ciudad.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Gracias por las fotos, se ve bien.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

PERUROCKER, GRACIAS POR COMPARTIR TUS FOTOS, ES UNA PRIMICIA VER FOTOS DE LA CIUDAD


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se nota que es una ciudad en crecimiento, pero no me llama la atención aún.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesante, se ve como una ciudad con un crecimiento económico acelerado, se nota que hace unos pocos años atrás no había nada y ahora tiene un desarrollo desenfrenado....

En las ciudades del interior ocurre un fenomeno bastante parecido, pero menos acelerado ...


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Por lo que se ve, me parece una ciudad un tanto caótica y con un descuido total de las áreas verdes, sin embargo, tampoco se ve tan tan tan mal, pero de hecho podría estar mejor.


----------



## olivense1085 (Jul 8, 2009)

Bueno la ciudad aun se le ve pauperrima, pero se nota ya el boom en construccion que esta teniendo, habra que darle tiempo todavia


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buenas fotos, hay boom de construcción de edificios de regular y baja altura, no me imaginaba a esta ciudad como la mas cara, vaya ocndiciones...


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Que gran cantidad de construcciones en esta ciudad.

Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Increíble que sea la más cara del mundo!


----------

